# Best deep drop ducer for Garmin 76xx xsv 800'-1700'



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

I now have everything I need to install my 7608XSV/GT51m-tm this weekend!

Next purchase will be a 1KW CHIRP transducer for deep dropping, 800' to 1700' for Tiles, Swords and such. What are the better transducers available for the 76xx xsv's for this and what makes them better?
Should I consider/is it possible to add a black box and start looking to 2-3kw chirp?
Keep in mind that the duel frequency ducers wont work as my GT51m-tm already occupies the sole 12 pin connection.

Thanks!


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

That's my plan. Gonna get the GSD-26 and the CM599LM ducer. They claim it reads to 10,000 ft, (doubt it) but sword/tilefish fishing should be no problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you seen the next big thing they have? Garmin is starting to grow on me!

http://sites.garmin.com/en-US/panoptix/


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

ding_a_ling said:


> That's my plan. Gonna get the GSD-26 and the CM599LM ducer. They claim it reads to 10,000 ft, (doubt it) but sword/tilefish fishing should be no problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the GSD26 and the CM599LH and I can read bottom in 4000ft+ easily. Its pretty incredible. Make sure the the transducer is mounted properly with no turbulence


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone running the b175? low, high or medium? I have heard good reports on other sites about the B175m, but no one on the B175L.

Have not looked into the GSD26 and related ducers yet.


----------



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

*b175m*

I just installed 51TH and a b175m with a 7607. Took it out last weekend testing but didnt get that deep. I got the 175m for deeper water and I was told that it would mark bottom at 1700ft. I might have gone for the L version if I was to do it again because the 600kw chirp on the 51th looks to be pretty good. We got out to around 400ft of water and I couldnt tell much difference between the two at that depth. I did some asking around on THT and these guys made it sound like with a 1KW chirp that marking "targets" like bait or fish on the bottom at 1700ft was wishful thinking with either of those transducers (175L or 175M) - so I went with the M for better resolution.


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the b175l and can see bait on the bottom in 1200 ft. Haven't tried any deeper yet except 9000 feet where it didn't work at all!


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

Starkman said:


> I have the b175l and can see bait on the bottom in 1200 ft. Haven't tried any deeper yet except 9000 feet where it didn't work at all!


WOW! Thats what I need then!


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

DragAddiction said:


> I just installed 51TH and a b175m with a 7607. Took it out last weekend testing but didnt get that deep. I got the 175m for deeper water and I was told that it would mark bottom at 1700ft. I might have gone for the L version if I was to do it again because the 600kw chirp on the 51th looks to be pretty good. We got out to around 400ft of water and I couldnt tell much difference between the two at that depth. I did some asking around on THT and these guys made it sound like with a 1KW chirp that marking "targets" like bait or fish on the bottom at 1700ft was wishful thinking with either of those transducers (175L or 175M) - so I went with the M for better resolution.


I fished with JHP3435 last month to 1300'. He has a Simrad NSS EVO2 Paired with a B150M 300 watt and it marked bottom at 1300' and I am pretty sure I saw a target or two on bottom. We caught tile in 925' and did not see targets when we were hooking up.

Neatest thing was at Falcon jigging for Tunas we could watch the bait as it dropped and could stop it at the to/middle bottom of the bait ball, it was very cool!

I can't wait to get the setup that I currently have installed!


----------



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

Makomecrazy said:


> I fished with JHP3435 last month to 1300'. He has a Simrad NSS EVO2 Paired with a B150M 300 watt and it marked bottom at 1300' and I am pretty sure I saw a target or two on bottom. We caught tile in 925' and did not see targets when we were hooking up.
> 
> Neatest thing was at Falcon jigging for Tunas we could watch the bait as it dropped and could stop it at the to/middle bottom of the bait ball, it was very cool!
> 
> I can't wait to get the setup that I currently have installed!


That makes me think that this 1kw b175m might be better than I am expecting. I hope so. Im about to order one of those pelagic outfitter specials with the t1000 and start deep dropping. Cant wait to give it a go.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Makomecrazy said:


> I fished with JHP3435 last month to 1300'. He has a Simrad NSS EVO2 Paired with a B150M 300 watt and it marked bottom at 1300' and I am pretty sure I saw a target or two on bottom. We caught tile in 925' and did not see targets when we were hooking up.
> 
> Neatest thing was at Falcon jigging for Tunas we could watch the bait as it dropped and could stop it at the to/middle bottom of the bait ball, it was very cool!
> 
> I can't wait to get the setup that I currently have installed!


 My son put a NSS12 in the boat late last year. TM265LH 1k chirp ducer
He said the same thing. You could see the bait and line going down. Can not wait to go out


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I too have the 265LH although it is in hull mount. Paired with Simrad NSE12 and 8 and BSM-2. All that has been said is true. Very good bottom tracking in deepwater and can do the job very well. Just like anything though, if money is no object kind of thing, you can get even better with the 599 series. If i recall, the 599 is a couple of grand more so you have to decide just how good you want or need.

Good luck.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

i have a 7608 and a 7610 i just installed. i have the gt51 on the 08 and plan on hooking up a tm265 to the 10 just need to make that it will read down to 1200-1500 if not i need a box and the 26. does any one have first hand info using the 265 for reading deep. i was told i would not read any targets passed a 1000???????????????


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> i have a 7608 and a 7610 i just installed. i have the gt51 on the 08 and plan on hooking up a tm265 to the 10 just need to make that it will read down to 1200-1500 if not i need a box and the 26. does any one have first hand info using the 265 for reading deep. i was told i would not read any targets passed a 1000???????????????


I am not sure who told you that about the 265. I see plenty of marks 1,000+ feet. These are from early last summer that i happen to have in my phone. This was before I got used to the settings and I think 2 firmware versions ago.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

teckersley said:


> I am not sure who told you that about the 265. I see plenty of marks 1,000+ feet. These are from early last summer that i happen to have in my phone. This was before I got used to the settings and I think 2 firmware versions ago.


that not bad marks for sure but is the black the bottomr is it not reading it? i dont know how well its going to work in 1200-1500 i may have to go with the 26 and 599 to get what i'm looking for. any one else have any info on the 265


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> that not bad marks for sure but is the black the bottomr is it not reading it? i dont know how well its going to work in 1200-1500 i may have to go with the 26 and 599 to get what i'm looking for. any one else have any info on the 265


No. That's bottom. I get similar results in 1400 to 1500 as well I just don't have the screenshots. I have ever seen similar results in 1600-1700 but that's as deep as I have needed to go so I can't comment beyond that. As mentioned earlier, If money is no concern, the 599 series will give you better target detail and go very deep I am sure if needed but the 265 will get the job done in 1500 feet from my experience.


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

DragAddiction said:


> That makes me think that this 1kw b175m might be better than I am expecting. I hope so. Im about to order one of those pelagic outfitter specials with the t1000 and start deep dropping. Cant wait to give it a go.


I ordered the T1000 combo Tuesday! It should be here by next week. I will be set up for dropping for Tile! All the research I did on the T1000 lead me to understand that it is a power assist reel, the electric motor is just for retrieving the bait and weights and that if you get hooked up with a big grouper or AJ you will probably have to hand crank! All that said, at 775.00 for the bent butt rod and reel spooled with 900 yards of braid it was too good to pass up.


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> that not bad marks for sure but is the black the bottomr is it not reading it? i dont know how well its going to work in 1200-1500 i may have to go with the 26 and 599 to get what i'm looking for. any one else have any info on the 265


Those are nice screen shots for sure. The 265 will not work for me because my 12 pin connection is already used by the GT51m. 
It looks like it is narrowed down to the B175M or B175L. The GT51M with 500w traditional chirp should cover everything down to 400' for the vast majority of my fishing. The 175L may be the best choice for deep targets down to 1200' from all the threads I have been reading.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Makomecrazy said:


> I ordered the T1000 combo Tuesday! It should be here by next week. I will be set up for dropping for Tile! All the research I did on the T1000 lead me to understand that it is a power assist reel, the electric motor is just for retrieving the bait and weights and that if you get hooked up with a big grouper or AJ you will probably have to hand crank! All that said, at 775.00 for the bent butt rod and reel spooled with 900 yards of braid it was too good to pass up.


 thats not a bad price. dam line cost you 175.00 r more. 
I think ill give the 265 a try if garmin ever gets a 12 pin adapter built. suck having new gear but have to wait on the company to finish building the rest of the stuff that goes with it.


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

Well just ordered the Garmin 7212 with the CM599LM transducer and the 7608xsv with the GT51m-Tm transducer. I should be good shallow and deep! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

ding_a_ling said:


> Well just ordered the Garmin 7212 with the CM599LM transducer and the 7608xsv with the GT51m-Tm transducer. I should be good shallow and deep!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$3100.00 3KW transducer! Gonna need the GSD26 to power that! That is about the best set up for shallow and deep!
Check out this thread, not sure if the issue still exists or if they have resolved...

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ww.airmartechnology.com/uplo...letin_1362.pdf


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot that component. I got the GSD-26 sonar unit as well! Can't wait to get it in! And I got the CM599LM for $2800.

Yeah and hopefully the current software fixes that problem.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

I just bought a 1042xsv and the GT51 transom mount. The 1042xsv only has the 12 pin connector so I can't go dual band but I am hoping that the GT51 will do anything and everything up to around 500' of water which is where I will be spending 95% of my time anyway.


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

*New sled,*

Bought a new, (to me) sled, 2001 27 Cape Horn with a set of 2016 250 zukes on the back.

Has 7610xsv, HB Onix10 and a 740s along with 48 mile HD radar.

Going to have to buy new transducer for this ride as the gt23tm is marginal at best, and it has a smashed cable.

I think I am going to end up with at least a B175M initially, but at some point I am going to want to target Swords.

What transducers are giving you the best results fishing for Grouper/Tile and Swords?


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

Makomecrazy said:


> Bought a new, (to me) sled, 2001 27 Cape Horn with a set of 2016 250 zukes on the back.
> 
> Has 7610xsv, HB Onix10 and a 740s along with 48 mile HD radar.
> 
> ...


We installed an Airmar B175L in September to go with our 7608xsv. We can mark bottom to 2000+ft no problem. We can mark bait in 1000ft no problem. It does not mark bait in detail when swordfishing in 1400ft of water or deeper. But you can tell areas where there is bait after you get used to reading it. We have marked swordfish during the day in 1500ft of water using it but I wouldnâ€™t expect to drive around and find them using it. I think knowing how to tune the machine is more important than anything. In general we have been very happy with the B175L. It was a game changer for us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice! Just ordered Simrad AP44 and a B175M from Semperfifishing.com. 3200.00 for both with hydraulic connection kit.
Should be here Friday for a Saturday install! Will post up screen shots of deep performance when the weather lets me get out there.


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

I looked at the B175L as well, there were several threads discussing issues with that transducer. Hopefully they were able to work them out.


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

*Update*

Installed the B175M. Fantastic transducer for what I am doing right now! No screen shots to share yet, but will post up when I get some good deep shots.
Also, I cannot say enough good about the Simrad AP44 I installed either! That unit runs the boat arrow straight. Makes the Garmin compact reactor that I had in my old Mako look bad. (as great as I thought that was at the time!)

On another note, seeing that this is an old thread I started when I was upgrading electronics on the old Mako. The Diawa Tanicom 1000 has been an absolute beast. Landed several Donkey AJ's, loads of BFT, a couple of Warsaw Grouper a box or two of Tile, Barrel and Beards and truckloads of big fat snapper. It is still going strong!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Makomecrazy said:


> Installed the B175M. Fantastic transducer for what I am doing right now! No screen shots to share yet, but will post up when I get some good deep shots.
> Also, I cannot say enough good about the Simrad AP44 I installed either! That unit runs the boat arrow straight. Makes the Garmin compact reactor that I had in my old Mako look bad. (as great as I thought that was at the time!)
> 
> On another note, seeing that this is an old thread I started when I was upgrading electronics on the old Mako. The Diawa Tanicom 1000 has been an absolute beast. Landed several Donkey AJ's, loads of BFT, a couple of Warsaw Grouper a box or two of Tile, Barrel and Beards and truckloads of big fat snapper. It is still going strong!


Glad to hear the B175M is working well. I have one waiting to install...just can't make myself drill that big hole! :biggrin:


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup, I do like my B175M!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

I know the feeling!


----------

